# Fuji K Guides - Titanium SIC??? Rod reccomendation?



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Where do the rodbuilders on here find the sets of the titanium SIC K guides for $90? When I look on rodroom or mudhole the 50 size is $93 by itself.

What would be a good (cheap) king blank to build my son a rod on? I have heard the 10ft CUI surf rods work good cut down to 8' but not sure I am comfortable altering a blank.

Thanks


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I like this one for a good blank that keeps costs low. http://www.therodroom.com/shop/pc/SWB80MH-FORECAST-E-GLASS-SALTWATER-185p291.htm
And just curious, why are you looking for SIC Titanium? Monstrously overpriced for what tiny bit of extra you get. Just an opinion.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

You can't. There's four levels of Fuji K frame guides. Level one is black or chrome stainless steel frame with Alconite insert. Level two is a titanium colored stainless steel frame with an SIC insert. Level three is a titanium frame with an SIC insert. Level 4 is a titanium frame with a torzite insert.

The guides you are specifically pointing out at $93 for the size 50 is the titanium frame SIC insert.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

CUI makes a very inexpensive 8 ft rod that makes a nice light bait king rod. The Forecast SWB80L or ML also is a choice.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks Obie for the explanation of the Titanium color and the rod rec's. That makes much more sense, I have heard several people talk about the titanium k guides on rods that cost them under $300 so the math was not working out in my head with the numbers I saw, now it all makes sense and I will soon have my own stainless steel(Titanium colored) K guide rod.


----------

